# Personalized Kindle Leather Sleeve



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a personalized kindle leather sleeve we just finished for one of our customers. Let us know what you think.










































Thanks, -J


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

This is beautiful - still waiting to hear about magnetic closures for this sleeve.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

hey .. yes we got our magnets already and we will make the adaption for you. I will keep you posted.

-J



chilady1 said:


> This is beautiful - still waiting to hear about magnetic closures for this sleeve.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That is really quite lovely.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks -J



pidgeon92 said:


> That is really quite lovely.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice! What is the text on it, from the person's favorite book or something? I once made a bag for someone with this quote on it: _What do you mean Mr. Darcy isn't real?_


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks and I believe it's an American Psycho quote.



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Very nice! What is the text on it, from the person's favorite book or something? I once made a bag for someone with this quote on it: _What do you mean Mr. Darcy isn't real?_


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

joevleather said:


> Thanks and I believe it's an American Psycho quote.


Oh dear. My favorite part of the book was when he told someone he had his neighbor's head in his freezer.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That sleeve is really very nice!


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Joev, this sleeve and the ones on your website are gorgeous. Have you ever considered making covers too?


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

LOVE it, except for the push-snap. You've got to get rid of those entirely. They can break e-ink screens.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I love that sleeve - it's gorgeous. I'd be afraid about the snap button breaking the screen though.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a great envelope/sleeve!  I do hope the magnetic button will work.  This one looks great for both men and women (or girls and boys).


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks



Pushka said:


> That sleeve is really very nice!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey dharts,

Yes we are in the process of designing a bunch of new styles for the Kindle, one of the styles being a kindle leather cover.

Ill keep you posted.

We can also convert any of our existing styles in covers if you wish.

-J



dharts said:


> Joev, this sleeve and the ones on your website are gorgeous. Have you ever considered making covers too?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes our new designs that we are coming out with are going to have velcro and or magnets.

-J



StaceyHH said:


> LOVE it, except for the push-snap. You've got to get rid of those entirely. They can break e-ink screens.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Coscom

[

quote author=CoscomEntertainment link=topic=55428.msg945740#msg945740 date=1299359314]
Love it. That is just . . . wow.
[/quote]


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes new designs will encompass magnets and or velcro



manou said:


> I love that sleeve - it's gorgeous. I'd be afraid about the snap button breaking the screen though.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, we like to come out with neutral styles and design that will be appealing for both men and women of all ages.

-J



BlondeStylus said:


> That's a great envelope/sleeve! I do hope the magnetic button will work. This one looks great for both men and women (or girls and boys).


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks



SamIam said:


> Just beautiful


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

That is gorgeous. I love the idea of putting a favorite quote on the cover. You said you are going to start making covers. Will they be book-style only or can you do a flip-style, too?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe I should start thinking about ugrading from a 2 to a 3. . . . 

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

We are in the process of coming out both styles a book cover type an a flip cover style. Also bare in mind .. if you have any special request we can always take on your custom order for a reasonable price.

If there is anything .. just let us know.

thanks, -J



freelantzer said:


> That is gorgeous. I love the idea of putting a favorite quote on the cover. You said you are going to start making covers. Will they be book-style only or can you do a flip-style, too?


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

joevleather said:


> We are in the process of coming out both styles a book cover type an a flip cover style. Also bare in mind .. if you have any special request we can always take on your custom order for a reasonable price.
> 
> If there is anything .. just let us know.
> 
> thanks, -J


That's great to hear! I will definitely hit you up when I decide which passage to put on my cover.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool, we are ready when you are.

Thanks, -J



freelantzer said:


> That's great to hear! I will definitely hit you up when I decide which passage to put on my cover.


----------

